# Uh-oh! Time for a trip to the hardware store!!!



## lvnoahsark (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i came home from work tonight and opened my bedroom door and what do I see? A rat running across the floor!!! 8O 

I knew Cleo could stick her head out of the FN but I thought because they are on the top level she would be too scared to try and escape...Well I guess I was wrong...she has figured a way out :? 

So I will be going to go get some hardware cloth and some zipties tomorrow...The good thing is that I will be able to do the bottom level also so they will can live in the whole FN142.  

Oh and Milkshake decided to go out under my door during their free time. Do you guys have any suggestions of what I can put in front of the door or in the space under the door so that the ratties cant get out? I had stuffed towels under the door but obviously that didnt work...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i use phone books... too fat and heavy for ratties to move.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i think phone books is a good idea i cant really think of anything else tbh!


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you know how much Cleo weights? To give us an idea of what size rat can definitely get out.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you could tack on a strip of board at the bottom of the door to get rid of the gap... though phonebooks are less permamnent.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with a strip of something from the hardware store, and you'll want to make it ~12 high so that they can't chew the door edges.


----------



## lvnoahsark (Apr 20, 2007)

She is 6.75 oz...and I have only *seen* her squeeze through the bars that are a little bit wider than the others (the ones by the door and at the end. Although I think she can get out of the top also. 

In comparison Milkshake is 7.6oz and can stick her head out of the wider spaces...but she has never tried to escape so I dont know if she could, she has a belly on her...And my almost 2yo girl Lilly is 9.9oz and can only stick her nose out :lol: ...

I gave her a "time out" last night in her old cage (10g tank...dont worry she was only in there for the quarentine period and until I got my FN) because I kept putting her in the cage and a few minutes later she would be crawling all over me. Hopefully that will teach her a lesson...lol.

Phone books!!! I never thought about that....Very good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boy Baileys managed to get through at about 230 g. But in his cage, he wanted _in_ not out, and almost got stuck doing so. 8O


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yup, I had to get a Martins cause two of my 7/8" bar spacing, which sucks cause I will never be able to get an FN having two petite girls.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

If they can get their head out, they can get their whole body out if they want to. Even if it doesn't "look" possible. Or, even worse, they could get stuck.


----------

